# Orks vs grey knights WAAAAAAAAAA-OUCH!



## Liquid Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

so i play orks and my friend plays grey knights. this wouldnt be completely hopeless if he didnt run a purifier list......which he does. this is a problem, because normally orks just try to stay alive until they get into combat, but in this case once they do, half of them go splat and there arent enough left to do anything. i might as well just have the orks kill themselves. :russianroulette:so i humbly ask how the heck do i fight that? thanks guys.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Outflankimg Deffkoptas may be the way to go, although a battlewagon won't go amiss. I don't know the range of a purifiers weaponry but if it's nice & short a Sjokk attack gun will come in handy to keep the, ducking


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Shokk Gun is great (and very fun) like ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said, you cant go wrong with a battlewagon. Lootas will get some work done as well, Defgun: Range 48' Str 7 ap 4


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

3rd that shokk attack gun. 2nd lottas. I also like my lobbas.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Run an Ork shooting list and go for quantity instead of quality.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Liquid Ninja said:


> so i play orks and my friend plays grey knights. this wouldnt be completely hopeless if he didnt run a purifier list......which he does. this is a problem, because normally orks just try to stay alive until they get into combat, but in this case once they do, half of them go splat and there arent enough left to do anything. i might as well just have the orks kill themselves. :russianroulette:so i humbly ask how the heck do i fight that? thanks guys.


Not saying you would do this but i wanted to say it after i read aboytervigon post. 

DO NOT even think about Flash Gitz. They are much better at wasting points and dying then they are at shooting. 

Lootas > Flash Gitz

I would much rather try and eat Flash Gitz models then field them.opcorn: 
( a Nid players answer to most probs lol )


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd agree with the others, Shokk Attack Guns, Battlewagons, and Lootas
Although if you don't like ork shooting for some reason you might wanna try using a Kan Wall and trying to use your kans to attack the purifiers instead of boyz


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

battlewagons WITH DEFFROLLAS...which is the most important piece to buy EVER in this edition for Orks.

also, nob squads that are wound allocated would be mean in CC


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

i sometimes field 2x30 shoota boys, Shokk Attack Gun, 15 Lootas, and a Battlewagon fully kitted out, with 15 tankbustas inside.. 

Orkz are fun as a shooting list, cause if you win, its a win, and if you loose, its just fungus!!!


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Lootas, once again, the shokk attack gun is great and fun. You could try converting your boyz to shoota boyz and add big shootas. The Kan wall is also a awesome idea, especially with grotzookas!!!


----------

